# Odd Outlet



## fdew

Explanation to follow. Grin


----------



## 480sparky

Why, that's just an "UP/DOWN" elevator button. ANY idiot can see that!:laughing:


----------



## 99cents

I'm an idiot  .


----------



## pete87

Low Wattage ...250V.. Nice




Pete


----------



## emtnut

Accepts either 240V or 120V plug ?


----------



## frenchelectrican

emtnut said:


> Accepts either 240V or 120V plug ?


Yuh for 120 plugs no question but the 240 side i think it a old style and some case DC as well


----------



## emtnut

frenchelectrican said:


> Yuh for 120 plugs no question but the 240 side i think it a old style and some case DC as well


Like this ....

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=5028-I&section=42416


----------



## RePhase277

This is one of those device made to accommodate the tandem or parallel blade plugs before the standard finally settled with parallel.

At the time there were several competing plug styles and it eventually came down to these two. Later still the parallel blade became the standard for 15 A 120 V and the tandem for 15 A 240 V.


----------



## emtnut

fdew said:


> Explanation to follow. Grin


.....shameless edit :icon_redface: :laughing:


----------



## emtnut

fdew said:


> Explanation to follow. Grin





InPhase277 said:


> This is one of those device made to accommodate the tandem or parallel blade plugs before the standard finally settled with parallel.
> 
> At the time there were several competing plug styles and it eventually came down to these two. Later still the parallel blade became the standard for 15 A 120 V and the tandem for 15 A 240 V.




















Google master :jester:

But InPhase wins the prize :notworthy:


----------



## fdew

Well done. Can't stump you guys.


----------



## 480sparky

fdew said:


> Well done. Can't stump you guys.


Sure you can.

Just ask why they're called *3-way* switches.


----------



## retiredsparktech

The Gaynor electric firm is still in business.
They made the old two button fluorescent starter switches for desk lamps.


----------



## wcord

480sparky said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> Just ask why they're called *3-way* switches.


Because it takes 3 times as long to explain how they work:thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve

*somebody stop me....*



retiredsparktech said:


> The Gaynor electric firm is still in business.
> They made the old two button fluorescent starter switches for desk lamps.


Does Mitzi still work R&D...?










~C:jester:S~


----------



## fdew

480sparky said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> Just ask why they're called *3-way* switches.


It has one less screw then a 4 way?


----------



## retiredsparktech

wcord said:


> Because it takes 3 times as long to explain how they work:thumbup:


The Brits refer to them as two way switches.
You tell someone, they need a 3 way switch and they tell you, no it's a 2 way, one on the top of the stairs and one on the bottom.
Maybe it is so named because of the three terminals.


----------



## macmikeman

chicken steve said:


> Does Mitzi still work R&D...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~C:jester:S~



Schwangggggggg! Must complete time machine........must .........go back.........find Mitzi......... chocolates, roses, iPhone, swag...


----------



## Meadow

InPhase277 said:


> This is one of those device made to accommodate the tandem or parallel blade plugs before the standard finally settled with parallel.
> 
> At the time there were several competing plug styles and it eventually came down to these two. Later still the parallel blade became the standard for 15 A 120 V and the tandem for 15 A 240 V.



Id dont know where you got your license. Posing as an electrical. As you are wrong. They never settled on design as obviously this plug is still made today. It is called a universal X plug. It gives you plug in both 110 and 220 volt power. Like double pole double throw breakers, only this is made for plugs. When I was in the navy we used this plug. It was everywhere. Even the deck. Sometimes even DC. We used it for eletro charging the ship's haul. To prevent corrosion. The charge would repel sharks. Which stopped the ship from sinking. The anchor was to ground the charge to code. Sometimes the young burger nose picking boys would play games. They would put the wrong voltage on them as to be funny. They thought. And it would cause stuff to burn up. They did it to my shaver. I gave them a piece of my mind. 


OP, this is the plug you need to buy and install:

http://www.greners.com/i/garden-sup...le-x-plug-one-twent-two-forty-receptacle.html 


If the home is old. You need to run a ground rod for the round pin. As that outlet you have pictured. Is not grounding. Garbage disposal gets its own circuit. My kitchen has 6 20amp circuits. But only 5 are working as the 6th is. I plan on expanding the kitchen. For the 6th circuit to work. But first my wife wants a Jacuzzi. I plan on a 50amp circuit. 

Just make sure your CATV is bonded correctly. It can effect what you plug latter into the new outlet.


----------



## Meadow

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=883&cid=16


----------



## wcord

AcidTrip said:


> OP, this is the plug you need to buy and install:


Opps, one teeny tiny problem.
The small print under the product states the item is discontinued:whistling2:


----------



## Meadow

wcord said:


> Opps, one teeny tiny problem.
> The small print under the product states the item is discontinued:whistling2:



If had read the link. The one after. On post 20. As you can see. The new link I pasted. They still make it. It is clear to me this place is becoming in Phases's private club. As you seem to believe. For being wrong. InPhase is correct as you believe him to be that way. Sometimes people were taught a different way to do something. As my father was an electrician. And then I learned. He taught me the knowledge. My job latter gave me experience for doing it the correct way when doing it. I learned a different way. But Inphase says I am wrong. Because of it. There is no debating facts. As they are that way. You are going on my black list. As I dont do this childish stuff. As kindergarten. We are older then that. 


I plan on going to another forum. As the mods on the other forums. They dont tolerate this foolish elementary school banter. Where someone says something. And then proves the others wrong. Because he is wrong. As some seem to have more ego. For not knowing to be they are wrong. 


OP, sometimes manufactures in this competitive world will make something. And then stop. Because others do it better. If they gave me a penny for each time they did it stuff like this. I would be a billion dollar person. As our country is capitalism. But will not take down the link on the site for the product link. As did happen here. But I can find some that still make an offer. To have you buy it. To install the outlet.


These links are of 110 220 volt double pole double throw outlets. As they still make them. So you can buy them: 

http://www.discount-hydro.com/duplex-x-receptacle-120-240v-15a/


https://www.hydroponics.net/i/138608


http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product&id=883&cid=16


http://www.naturalordersupply.com/120-240-20A-universal-duplex-outlet-black.html


https://blueearthsustainable.com/li...ts/c-a-p-universal-x-plug-120-240v-receptacle 



The plug. If you would like a new color. Can be spray painted. Just cover the holes. With some bits of tape. Then remove with tweezers. When you have spray painted. I did this in my home. In order to have the color. That my wire wanted. She wanted the nursery a different colors years ago, which I did. We then painted the living room green. A light green from benjminore pain. The HD guys mixed it for us. As we did the same to the 110 volt outlets. Make sure you remove the smoke detectors. As they can not be painted. As they will tell you. they say right on it. "Dont paint this unit". Which I didnt. But decided to change the batteries anyway. I go for energizer batteries. As my local hardware store. They have a 24 pack. which I buy and change them all. Before they beep. As it wakes me and my wire up when it does. Just make sure. The carbond monoxciding smoke detector is also not forgotten. As I have gas appliances. While can be dangerous. when not working correctly.


----------



## Meadow

Hey! Who deleted Inphases posts? Guys, guys we were just ribbing each other  Its ok


----------



## hooch

nice find


----------



## billyhunter

Cool.


----------

